# help with my 1981 720 Datsun



## datsun720 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a 1981 datsun 720 4x4 truck. The tranny was bad when a bought it. so I put a 4 speed in it. but now i can't seem to find reverse.
So, I was wondering if any of you would know the pattern of a 4 speed tranny. 

Thanks for any help.http://www.NissanForums.com/images/smilies/newbie.gif


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

depends... some are where 1st would be, most are over (to the right) and down


----------



## datsun720 (Mar 25, 2010)

it doesn't even feel like there is a reverse so, would that mean it's blown? there's only 4 spots to go in to and they all go forward.


----------



## codemiester2006 (May 6, 2010)

hey reverse is to the right and back....may be locked out? hope not but may be but i will tell you Reverse is sometimes hard to find in older nissans. LOL my friends can never back mine up...let see I tell you like i tell them hold ur hand upside down against the left side of the shifter (in neutral) then simply smack it over to the right and back in a circular type motion then bam ur in reverse LOL no joke this is how i have to do it. Also if ur truck if ur truck is like parked it may need to be rocked front to back just a little

and think of the simple things like whether or not the shifter is in backwards (should curve toward the seats not the dash... LOl i think this prevents it from going into reverse also. look and make shure the shifter is not hiting the side of the floor pan etc...

and u may want to remove the shifter (a d ring and a pin) take it out there is a bushing on the end of that bad boy if it is bad it will not push it into the gears correctly.. hope i was a help I have a 1982 Datsun single cab 4x4.


----------

